# OAK IN PRIMARY??



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2007)

Know this has been discussed before but I have to ask again....


When do you add your oak....In the Primary...or...Secondary fermentation????


----------



## scotty (Jul 8, 2007)

My kit added oak during fermentation and I have done that from time to time.
I'm still too chicken to add the oakduring the aging period. I have lots of oak chips that i stare at ever time i open my wine making supply cabinet




*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 8, 2007)

I too have questioned what method is best, if any. The Lambrusco I made had me add at secondary, claiming the alcohol level aided extraction of oak, The Pinot Noir was during primary..Everything I can find on the topic seems to be according to personal preference or opinion. I suppose the best is what you want to do , testing along the way until your desired level is reached... Now, if I just knew me desired level!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 8, 2007)

Seems 5-7 days in the primary just isn't enough...maybe I'll do both on this latest Strawberry Wine.


----------



## Dean (Jul 8, 2007)

I add oak in both! Oak in the primary will give an oak character that seems muted, but complex and well aged (smooth tannins). I use oak chips and sawdust in the primary. Then in secondary and a lot of times bulk aging, I use oak cubes. The alcohol helps to extract the oak from the cubes, which can take up to 12 weeks, due to decreased surface area. Taste the wine every 2 weeks to determine if it is oaky enough. Remember that oak will eventually mute over time as well, as it gets smoother.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 9, 2007)

If it is a kit wine and comes with it I obviously use the oak during primary other than that I use the cubes during bulk aging and as Dean said, check it every couple of weeks to ensure you do not over oak it.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 9, 2007)

If it is a kit, we add the oak when the directions say to add it. When we racked the beet wine this weekend we added oak at that time. We're going to leave it on oak for about 10 weeks, then we're going to bottle it. I want to bring some of it to WineStock for trading. It won't be ready for consumption at that time, but it will be ready for trading. Hope others are thinking about what they want to bring to trade. I'm planning on trading as much as I can!


----------

